# I Love Android!



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to say how awesome Android is, which chances are if you're on this forum you already know this... But I was jus tthinking, I was given an iPad 2 a while back ( which I am super grateful for), so of course I had to jailbreak it. So when the latest ios came out there was a thunderclap of warning not to update if you wanted to keep jailbreak. Long story short, it took a few months before it was released. On the other hand, I gave my wife my Bionic a few months ago, a leaked version of ICS comes out and we have it installed and rooted within hours. Again, I realize this story is a bit redundant, but hey, I've seen worse topics. So thank you Android community for allowing me to share in the awesome benefits of this forum and those like it!


----------

